# Fire Extinguishing Ball كرة اطفاء الحريق



## يا الغالي (1 مايو 2016)

تتميز كرة اطفاء الحريق:
رخص قيمتها 
خفة وزنها 
سهل استخدامها - رميها على منطقة الحريق 
سرعة اطفاء بها 









اماكن وضع الكرة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2016)

بارك الله بك..تلقيت عرض من شركة تركية خلال السنة الماضية لتوريد كرة إطفاء الحريق ولكن عند بحثي عن المواصفات وجدت بأنها لم تعتمد من أحد منظمات المعايير والمواصفات مثل nfpa-api إلى الآن.


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (4 مايو 2016)

فكرة رائعة ولكن فعلا هل طابقة للمواصفات العالمية


----------



## hmmed (19 أكتوبر 2017)

كرة توفر الكثير من الجهد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2017)

توفر الجهد
لكن بالمقارنة مع سعر صيانة الجهاز تعتبر مرتفعة السعر


----------

